# HELP! Infection from cat scratch?



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

I feel terrible......my cat just scratched Matthew.  She is very very calm normally, she puts up with so much from him and he's been harassing her so much she must have just lashed out.  Normally i supervise them but he must have got to her while my back was turned.   Why is it always the 15 seconds you're not watching?

Anyway Matthew's over it but I'm not!!!

Should I worry about infection in the scratch?  I have wiped it with an antiseptic wipe and dabbed down with solution of tea tree oil in water.  Is Tetanus a risk?    can't remember if that was in his vaccinations

Claire


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

yes tetanus is part of the first imms

my cat is always scratching molly..i just clean it, keep it exposed (unless deep/ really sore) and keep a close eye on it.

jxx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

thankyou so much jeanette 
i've been warning matthew !  but he never takes any notice of what I say, funnily enough!

Claire x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Same here with Molly..all she does is tell me off and stamp her feet!!

 

jxx


----------

